# keep trying to buy prints and getting quoted wayyy to much. please help



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

i keep trying to order some custom prints but my quotes are ridiculous ($100 for 5 transfers) when i use to pay like $2 each. whats going on?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You need to order 100 transfers, not 5. The setup costs are the same regardless of how many you order, and that dictates a minimum cost for the job. Plastisol transfers are screen printed, so a screen has to be created and setup for each color. The more colors the higher the setup costs. The fewer number of prints, the fewer prints to spread that cost across. If you want inexpensive transfers, keep the number of colors low and the number of transfers high.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like you could have a new business offering custom transfers for $2.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

tfalk said:


> Sounds like you could have a new business offering custom transfers for $2.



Let's say it cost between 16 to 25 dollars per screen ( per color ), then labor to set it up and run, artist time , overhead , ink , paper, shipping ,packaging ...hummmmm , that might be why the company that WAS selling you 5 transfers for 10 dollars is no longer around

just saying

danny


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL, pretty much my point Danny.... If the OP thinks he is being overcharged and in fact thinks it is reasonable to expect someone to sell him transfers for $2, then he clearly sees a market for this service at that point and should go into business producing what he expects others to be selling to him since obviously nobody is currently doing that, economics be damned....


----------



## Logos2Go (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you tell us where you were finding them for $2? What was your quantity at that price?


----------



## Robotron (Sep 12, 2017)

I too would like to know where this $2 printer is


----------

